# Coil too dangerous?



## Zia (29/1/18)

Hey everybody. I am rocking a Voopoo Drag with Samsung 30Qs and a Vandy Vape Mesh RDA. I just built a nichrome build and it read 0.07 Watts. Is this safe for me to vape? What is the recommended temperature in TC mode? If it is too low, what could I do to raise the ohmage? Any advice would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stillwaters (29/1/18)

I assume you meant 0.07 Ohm. Speaking for myself, I would not vape at such a low resistance, I rather aim for 0.15 and above. 

You did not mention if this is a single or dual coil, wire guage, number of wraps and inner diameter of the coil. 

To increase resistance you can use a thinner wire (higher guage), increase the number of wraps, increase the id or a combination. Suggest you use a coil calculator such as Stream Engine to calculate your coil before building so that you have an idea what your resistance would be. 

Suggest you refer to Mooch regarding battery capacities, abilities and most importantly, battery safety. 

Nichrome cannot be used in temperature mode, you'd need to use ss, ti or ni for that

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (29/1/18)

Hi @Zia. If the mod fires at that resistance, it should be OK but watch your Watt's. On a regulated mod the power to the coil is separated from the power from the batteries. The bit inbetween (The electronic regulator) converts and swaps volts for Amps and vice versa as needed.

Just have a look at the video's here for more info that will help keep you safe and give some piece of mind.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/battery-mooch-youtube-channel.t46205/#post-631541

Sommer watch all the vids, all of them very informative.

Regards and stay safe!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (29/1/18)

The Drag is a Regulated mod so your safe and I wouldn't worry. I've vaped on a 0.07 ohm build without issue on the Drag.
Currently running a set of Fat Frames at 0.09 and 120W with Sammy 30Q batteries zero issues and batts remain cool.

If this were a Mech I'd be very worried as 0.07 will blow your face off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/1/18)

The resistance range of voopoo drag is 0.05 to 3 ohm under wattage mode and 0.05 to 1.5 ohm under TC. No need to worry.


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (29/1/18)

some guys on YT say that 0.05 is the lowest you can build on mech mods. im on my first coil ive ever built lol at 0.6 on a regulated mod so im not one to talk really


----------



## Rafique (30/1/18)

I'm assuming you using mesh.

use normal wire if possible, mesh will produce low resistance. you can cut a bigger piece of mesh but you will have to fill it with alot of cotton


----------



## RichJB (30/1/18)

According to Mooch, your vaping style also plays a role. He was talking about a guy who builds really low in mechs. But he takes short pulls every five minutes. If you're a chain-vaper who takes long, deep hits, that changes the situation. The coil characteristics are not the only thing which influences the load on the battery.

That said, building to a situation where you can only take short pulls at long intervals isn't ideal imo. If I'm vaping absent-mindedly while my mind is on something else, I don't want to be in a situation where I have to monitor my usage. I'd rather build higher and then not have to worry.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zia (30/1/18)

Thank you all for your awesome help! I forgot to mention that I am indeed using mesh in my build. No coils. I would also like to ask what the Ni Temp Mode is for on a vape? I always thought it meant Nichrome.


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Zia said:


> Thank you all for your awesome help! I forgot to mention that I am indeed using mesh in my build. No coils. I would also like to ask what the Ni Temp Mode is for on a vape? I always thought it meant Nichrome.


Ni is for Nickel wire.


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Zia said:


> Thank you all for your awesome help! I forgot to mention that I am indeed using mesh in my build. No coils. I would also like to ask what the Ni Temp Mode is for on a vape? I always thought it meant Nichrome.


I don't think you can use Nichrome for TC.


----------



## Zia (30/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Ni is for Nickel wire.


Well then I’m retarded...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

Zia said:


> Well then I’m retarded...


Hahaha! If it makes you feel better I Googled it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (31/1/18)

The mesh/wire thing does not really matter its about amps pulled, its about batteries and if they can handle the amps. low builds can put too much strain on the batteries to the point where it causes a critical fail/explosion. the batteries may say its got a 20A constant flow but the pulse is at 100A so dont fire it for too long or pulse the button and it might be fine but id not take that chance. venting and stuff is generally not that scary but... if its near your face and enclosed in a tube it becomes a dangerous bomb. The explosive pentagon


----------



## Raindance (31/1/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> The mesh/wire thing does not really matter its about amps pulled, its about batteries and if they can handle the amps. low builds can put too much strain on the batteries to the point where it causes a critical fail/explosion. the batteries may say its got a 20A constant flow but the pulse is at 100A so dont fire it for too long or pulse the button and it might be fine but id not take that chance. venting and stuff is generally not that scary but... if its near your face and enclosed in a tube it becomes a dangerous bomb. The explosive pentagon



Important to clarify the definition of 'pulse'. The pulse current referred to relates to pulses lasting nano seconds such as would be generated in the initial stages of an electro magnet building up its magnetic flux. The action of vaping can also be described as pulsing the battery but even a single second of overcurrent can dammage a battery and possibly cause thermal runaway leading to venting.

Please watch Mooch's videos above, that max pulse current rating is misleading and often dangerously misunderstood. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------

